# TV Mount is Crooked. How to fix?



## techyguy717 (May 5, 2011)

I have professionally mounted TV's before, but this one is being difficult.
Model: Simplicity SLF4 Mount for TV.

Before:
TV was previously mounted and was Strait, (Proven by pictures) by another company. Then TV broke after 8 months, due to power issue.

During:
I simply removed the TV for customer so they could get it fixed. After repair, I hung it back up, but it's crooked and is about 5% off. It should be simple job.

Problem:
When I called Simplicity, they said that all SLF4 TV Mounts have this issue, and the solution is to return it to Costco and use the SLF5. There is no known fix for this 5% crookedness and they say that wedging something into the mount, to straiten, could break it. Returning is not the best solution, obviously, and I am looking for the best way to straiten the mount without jeopardizing the structural stability. Considering I haven't ever wedged a block into a wall mount, I want to make sure it is the best solution.

TV was originally mounted 5 Inches too far to the right. It will rotate 5% off, due to one side being too heavy, when centered properly on wall. The previous mounters must have improvised, to get it strait. 

QUESTION:
What is the best way to make it strait, considering it was designed to be 5% crooked? Any videos or website links would be welcome.


Who I am:
Independent contractor not associated with any mentioned companies.


----------



## raspi (May 13, 2014)

Have you checked that the wall it is bolted to is perfectly upright? If it is not use shims to pack out the bracket from the wall so that when you rotate the TV everything stays true. Use a spirit level to determine if the wall is upright.


----------

